# New Air 300 and Cigar Oasis Plus



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

Is anyone using this combination? I have been having problems with the oasis this past week and called them up. The rep told me that the New Air can mess up the sensor in the Oasis and that I should unplug it. Seems like it defeats the purpose of having it to begin with. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

IMHO, I think any kind of electronic humidifier is overkill for the 300. I have two trays of KL, one in the top and one in the bottom, in mine and it stays consistent 66-69. It seals so well, that even when I open it two or three times a day it still bounces back the next morning. The only thing I am adding is the coolerguys.com dual fan with controller set up. That my even be over kill, but i have noticed that it stays about 3-4% lower in the top and I want to move the air around my trays better. I noticed that the fan only comes on when cooling unlike the previous models which ran the fan all the time. People have gotten into the older ones and disconnected the cooling system. Maybe that would work, but like you said it kind of defeats the purpose of the temperature benefit. I for one, bought the system so that I could control temps here in Texas. Your mileage may vary


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. The reason I bought the NewAir was because of all the issues I was having humidifying my cigars in regular humidors. I come to find out that the NewAir doesn't necessarily cool or warm the cabinet but relys on the ambient temperature in the room it is in. With my unit, the fan runs all the time. So I should nix the Oasis and go with beads or something else? Not to sound like a total noob but I am not sure what you are referring to - trays of KL? Thanks again.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

KL= Kitty litter. Not just any litter. It has to be a certain one. Someone will chime in with which KL to use. Pretty sure there is a thread about it.


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

Haha...ok thanks. I have read that people use that. I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

When it was cooler here in the winter the fan would barely come on as the ambient temp was around 65. Now that it is starting to warm up it is coming on more frequently. The ambient temp is now 67+ and it comes on as soon as I open the door. I have the unit set at 65 degrees. What is the ambient temp in the room that your unit is in? I am curious as to why yours is running all the time and mine doesn't seem to. Ours is thermoelectric coolers so it uses a thermocouple to extract the heat, I believe. The temp maintains within about 3 degrees warmer of the setting. So if I set it at 65, it is usually 65-67. My three main drawers at the bottom usually stay right at 69% and the top hygrometer usually reads 66-67%
I used the Exquisicat from petsmart for KL at the suggestion of many on the boards. I bought these trays and they fit perfectly inside the CC-300. They hold quite a bit of KL and maximize the surface area. I have a small spray bottle with DW and spritz it with 3 sprays or so every 4-6 weeks.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00653W00Y/ref=sr_ph_1_s_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1489600461&sr=sr-1&keywords=12.5"+x+8.5"+Stainless+Steel+Tray+Medical+Tattoo+Dental+Piercing+Instrument


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

My cooler is in a room in my basement that is finished and heated, so it is warmer in the winter. I also have it set at 65 and it seems like it runs continuously. It is so quiet it is hard to tell some time. Is the general consensus that KL works better than beads?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

jsg660 said:


> My cooler is in a room in my basement that is finished and heated, so it is warmer in the winter. I also have it set at 65 and it seems like it runs continuously. It is so quiet it is hard to tell some time. Is the general consensus that KL works better than beads?[/
> 
> Is it better than Beads, i wouldn't say better for ive had great luck with those also. The cost is what sets it apart for me. 8lbs of K/L for 13 ta 14 bucks compared to over fifty for the beads. I have enough for a lifetime or another 3 coolers if the need arises!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

thanks. I am going to give that a try.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Just make sure it's fragrance free!

There's a great thread by @Cigary about the setup process. It's what i followed and couldn't be happier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks again!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

This is what I use. I think it works fantastic at a fraction of the cost of HF beads.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 13, 2017)

I have a 28 bottle wine cooler I converted. It's smaller than a NewAir CC-300.
I use a Cigar Oasis Plus in there, along with some beads.
I use a temperature, and humidity controller (this one) and have the temperature set at *20°C and the humidity set at 65%. 
It stays relatively stable (never over 70%). It may seem that it's on 24/7 as the cooler kicks on to dehumidify thus the humidifier is turned on the humidify - but that is not the case.
Also, I had only 3 $10 SC trays. I now have proper shelves and drawers from John that I'm seasoning with the Oasis. I'm not reading results as I have no sticks in there.

YMMV, but it works for me. I found beads to be a little too slow on the humidifying part. I just keep them in there as a sort of buffer, and to soak up the water drippings.
Can't find unscented kitty litter where I am, so I didn't try that.


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

I picked up a bag of that on Wednesday night. I am using one lb separated into 2 equal stockings. I am still working on getting it dialed in. After the first 24 hours the humidity was under 55 and after 48 I spritzed them again with DW and the humidity is up to 58. I am looking to get to 65. If I still need to raise the humidity, do I add more KL or spritz again? I am not sure 1 lb is enough for this unit. I believe it is 6.4 cubic feet.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm thinking 2lbs is best for the size of your New Aire. Also try putting the litter in some large flat plastic trays. More surface area is best!

Add the extra kl and spray it a few more times. Let sit for 8 hrs and check again. Just keep spraying and checking till you get the desired rh. Also try and remember how many rh points it jumps every time you check so you'll have a mental note of how mich DW is need if the rh drops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

yeah I didn't think 1 lb was enough. It makes sense about using trays. I was avoiding it bc I didn't want to take up too much space in the cabinet. thanks again, at least I think I am finally on the right track with this.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a one of these trays in the bottom and it fits perfectly. Holds quite a bit. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00653W00Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I have another tray at the top. It is an old one from a toaster oven we have. 
I added these last night. I used some adhesive velcro and drilled out the drain so I didn't have to cut the wires on the fans and mounted the speed control on the side of the unit. Moves the air well and not too hard even with them turned all the way up. They are going to run 24/7. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004K3DM2G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Here's pics. I also had to remove the drip tray from the bottom. I have had no condensation issues at all. They fit perfectly behind the drawers I have in the bottom. I staggered them so that one drawer isn't having air pulled through it. They are VERY quiet.


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

Just wanted to thank you guys again. I have had this unit since December and I haven't been able to get the humidity up on a consistent basis until I went with the KL. It has been about a week and it is totally dialed in now. This hygrometer is actually fairly accurate, it tracked very close to the digital I had in the cabinet. I am not that anal about it, as long as it is in the green I am happy. I appreciate all the assistance!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

jsg660 said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys again. I have had this unit since December and I haven't been able to get the humidity up on a consistent basis until I went with the KL. It has been about a week and it is totally dialed in now. This hygrometer is actually fairly accurate, it tracked very close to the digital I had in the cabinet. I am not that anal about it, as long as it is in the green I am happy. I appreciate all the assistance!


Spectacular brother! Those New Aires seal up damn well so chances are you'll be steady in the green for quite some time. :cheers:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

You're welcome bro, I take payment in smokes.  
Funny, Newair sent me a replacement hygrometer and neither has worked. How was the condition of your shelves and drawers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg660 (Mar 7, 2017)

The shelves and drawers were all in perfect condition and I had no smell which I read was also a problem for some people. I think I just got lucky with the hygrometer bc I know how inaccurate they can be. I have a question on the KL though - does it need to be replaced periodically? I am wondering what to do with the other 6 lbs.....


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm under the impression that the KL is just as durable as beads. Meaning they should last an extremely long time.

As to the left over 6lbs. I'd hold onto those bro. You never know when you may need them. :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verwilderd (Apr 22, 2017)

Would someone with a newair cc-300 measure the length and width of the glass? I'm trying to ordered a logo for it, but since mine hasn't arrived yet, I'm not sure which size I should use.


----------

